# Toothpick Holder



## JonLanier (Jul 5, 2013)

This is Walnut with Maple holder and cup. Wax finish and buffed. Going to make about 4 more in varying degrees, but they will all have a Poly Wipe finish.


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 15, 2013)

That is really cool. I've never seen one quite like that. Awesome work...Love it.


----------

